# John Deere 720 fuel transfer pump replacement



## Here and Deere (11 mo ago)

Has anyone replaced the fuel transfer pump with an electric one in the past? If so would 14psi and 30 gph be enough at heavy loads? It seems straight forward and no reason not to but I would appreciate any feed back if anyone has any experience in this.

Thanks

Jeff


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

Sounds like a bit too much to me, something in the 5-7 psi range should be sufficient and 10-12 gallons per hour.


----------



## Here and Deere (11 mo ago)

LouNY said:


> Sounds like a bit too much to me, something in the 5-7 psi range should be sufficient and 10-12 gallons per hour.


TheJD it manual states that the original should be putting out 12-24 psi. It doesn't talk about the ghp though. That is how i arrived at that above a found that pump 24v and $40 plus shipping


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

12-24 psi is correct per the manual.
What’s wrong w yours.??
If ur getting fuel in the oil, running the new pump thru the old pump will probably worsen the problem..
And I’m not a fan of simply by-passing the old factory pump..it’ll be running dry constantly..
If ur gonna run another pump, I would remove the old pump and make a block off plate.. OR.. remove the shaft that drives the guts/gears in the old pump..
Good luck


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Ditto what thepumpguysc stated.


----------



## Here and Deere (11 mo ago)

thepumpguysc said:


> 12-24 psi is correct per the manual.
> What’s wrong w yours.??
> If ur getting fuel in the oil, running the new pump thru the old pump will probably worsen the problem..
> And I’m not a fan of simply by-passing the old factory pump..it’ll be running dry constantly..
> ...



It fills oil with diesel, I was going to bypass pump and i was thinking of pulling shaft to not have anything running and in it and packing the shaft with something to stop any oil from seeping in. I am waiting on new seals from deere. I am going to try that first. but the shaft has a groove in it. I am not sure how much is acceptable. Do you think the electric pump will work until i get the original fixed?


----------

